# Northeastern Community Service Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Community Service Officer
Institution:
*Northeastern University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/22/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Northeastern University

Community Service Officer*
*Requisition Number:* STFR000082

*Division/College:* Public Safety

*Location:* Boston Main Campus

*Full-time/Part-time:* Full Time

*Responsibilities:*

The Community Service Officer is an unarmed, uniformed security position without arrest authority. Officers in this position may be assigned to patrol the campus on foot or bicycle, or as dispatchers in the Public Safety Division Police Operations Center. Strong written and oral communications skills are essential.

*Qualifications:*
Applicants must possess a high school diploma and a Massachusetts Motor Vehicle Operator License. Previous security experience is preferred but not required. Candidates for this position must be qualified to obtain a Firearm Identification Card in order to carry pepper spray, and must successfully complete a thorough pre-employment personal and criminal background investigation and drug screening. Appointees must be willing to work all shifts and flexible hours.

*Additional Information:*

To be considered for this position please visit our web site and apply on line at the following link: [email protected]

_Northeastern University is an Equal Opportunity, Affirmative Action Educational Institution and Employer, Title IX University. Northeastern University particularly welcomes applications from minorities, women and persons with disabilities. Northeastern University is an E-Verify Employer._

jeid-5fe108d097ccf446a31bbf3acc5576c3









*Application Information*
Contact:
Northeastern University

Online App. Form:
https://apptrkr.com/1543928


----------

